# Best headlamp under $50



## Erik88 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm new here but I love flashlights. What headlamp would you all recommend for under $50? If it helps I plan on using it for camping.


----------



## srfreddy (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you want AA or CR123?


----------



## zare34 (Mar 29, 2011)

I use coast Led Lenser , 7497 headlamp. Puts out about 170 lumens at full power
and is dim-able . Also the beam is adjustable from a flood to spot. It runs on 3 AAA
batteries.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Mar 29, 2011)

Would you prefer to use alkalines or rechargeables?


----------



## Erik88 (Mar 29, 2011)

AA or 123's would both work but I don't care for rechargeable.


----------



## kevinm (Mar 29, 2011)

Keep an eye on the WTS headlamp section. I've picked up 4 Zebralights for less than $50 each.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Mar 29, 2011)

if you want to just use alkalines, I think the Princeton Tec EOS is your best bet under $50. it has a nice, smooth beam that's great for the outdoors. it's reliable, is regulated, and has reasonable runtimes on alkalines. should be able to find the latest 70 lumen model for around $35 on brightguy.com.

if you want to use 123s, there aren't that many options for under $50. Streamlight Argo HP uses 2 123s, is built like a tank, and costs about $30, but the beam's tiny hotspot limits its usefulness. Princeton Tec Remix Pro uses a single 123 and costs about $50, but if you're gonna spend $50 for a Remix Pro, you might as well spend $14 more and get a Zebra H31w. the Zebra is very nice and very versatile


----------



## gcbryan (Mar 29, 2011)

I think the Black Diamond Spot which is $40 at REI is fine for camping. If you want an even flood with no hotspot (and therefore no throw) it may not be for you but it's what I use for most things outdoors (hiking, climbing,camping). It runs on 3 AAA's.


----------



## vtunderground (Mar 29, 2011)

+1 on the Princeton Tec Eos.

If you catch the modding bug... it's also pretty easy to modify for more brightness.


----------



## Blindasabat (Mar 29, 2011)

Zebralight has the H31w on sale now for $49 with free shipping. Best deal on a great single cell HL anywhere. It's already neutral too, so no need to mod it for best outdoor depth perception.


----------



## srfreddy (Mar 29, 2011)

Blindasabat said:


> Zebralight has the H31w on sale now for $49 with free shipping. Best deal on a great single cell HL anywhere. It's already neutral too, so no need to mod it for best outdoor depth perception.


 
Yes, thats why I asked. Very good headlamp. The H31Fw throws less, but is better for camp,and hiking in general if you carry a throw light.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Mar 29, 2011)

My vote is for the Streamlight Arrgo HP. Good throw. Small hotpot, but very useful spill.


----------



## carrot (Mar 31, 2011)

Definitely the EOS. I love this headlamp... it is technically extremely well-executed and also a joy to use.

http://www.gearcarrot.com/blog/2010/10/princeton-tec-eos-review/


----------



## Blindasabat (Mar 31, 2011)

I like the EOS, but would like it better if it was not 3AAA and came on low first instead of high. Every turn on is a triple click to get to low. I still have mine and use it often because it have upgraded it to high CRI SSC P4 and a medium optic - a combination perfect for camping, but I see 3AAA as a less reliable or convenient power source. But thankfully it is not PWM, the downfall of many cheap HLs with low levels. The EOS is a great first 'good' HL with repectable performance and CPF cred.


carrot said:


> Definitely the EOS. I love this headlamp... it is technically extremely well-executed and also a joy to use.
> [/url]


----------



## carrot (Mar 31, 2011)

Blindasabat said:


> I like the EOS, but would like it better if it was not 3AAA and came on low first instead of high. Every turn on is a triple click to get to low. I still have mine and use it often because it have upgraded it to high CRI SSC P4 and a medium optic - a combination perfect for camping, but I see 3AAA as a less reliable or convenient power source. But thankfully it is not PWM, the downfall of many cheap HLs with low levels. The EOS is a great first 'good' HL with repectable performance and CPF cred.


I don't mind the 3AAA aspect too much. What I like about the EOS, you nailed it: excellent regulation, good performance, no PWM (a big issue for me) and well-balanced for the outdoors. It's also been reliable and waterproof for me. I do agree that starting on high is a weak point on the EOS but the rest of it is so good I'm willing to forgive it.


----------



## Flying*A (Mar 31, 2011)

I like the Petzl Tactikka Plus LED. They are AAA and have excellent battery life.


----------

